
Ask HN: I would pay $X for Y (July 2018) - westonplatter0
I would pay $15&#x2F;month to join a virtual Robinhood traders chat room.<p>I would pay $3&#x2F;month for google spreadsheet custom macro tutorial videos.<p>I would pay $1&#x2F;month for 3 legitimate cookbook suggestions per month.
======
VectorLock
I would pay $50/mo for a website that showed me apartment/real estate listings
within some driving time of a specified location.

